# Newbie with a very sad first post.



## nickg123 (Mar 11, 2015)

We brought home these two lovely brothers back in February 2014 and they have been the most fantastic loving cats we've ever had.

Today early this morning, we had a tragic call from the vet to say that Mylo (black cat) has been hit and killed by a car on a road thats actually quite far from our house (we live in a cul-de-sac). He was the friendlier of the two, and a fair bit smaller than Enzo but such a sweet sweet cat and we are absolutely devastated. We have two girls (4 & 2) so will have to explain tonight what happened which we are absolutely dreading.

Were also concerned how this may have an effect on Enzo losing his Brother, they are usually together and spend a lot of time cuddled up, grooming each other or just playing around the house as they do.

What do we do other than shower him with affection and make sure he is loved and fussed? Its way too early for us to think about it but would introducing a kitten in a few weeks / months be a wise or bad decision? He is only 14 months old so not sure if that would mean hes more likely to accept a new member to the family or not?

We are in bits at the moment and struggling to imagine life without our little buddy so any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks all

RIP little Mylo, forever in our hearts


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh bless, I'm so, so sorry for your tragic loss. 

They look like right characters, what gorgeous cats. I hope your girls will be okay receiving the bad news.

As for Enzo, I certainly wouldn't think of introducing another cat yet. If he was close to his brother then losing him will obviously be an upheaval for him, so I think adding another cat into the mix will only cause more confusion and stress.

With time, you may find he settles fine on his own. While kittens raised together often form a bond, cats just as often do fine on their own (they are not as social a species as humans and dogs). If you did want to consider introducing a new cat later on, make it a kitten and be prepared to introduce them slowly and carefully - and read up on multi-cat households first, as you may need to manage two 'stranger' cats differently to brothers.

Cats mature socially at around 3-4 years of age, so you don't need to rush.

Once again, I'm sorry to hear about Mylo xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think Shosh has given good advise; I just came on to offer my condolences. Both cats are beautiful btw.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP Mylo.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that Enzo has lost his lovely brother Mylo. Thinking of you all tonight xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a sad post. 
RIP Mylo. 
Shower Enzo with as much love as you can and he will get through.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

Thinking of you and Enzo.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Very sad news I am so sorry you and Enzo have lost sweet Mylo so tragically.Sleep peacefully little Mylo. Hugs to you all.xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry about Mylo and hope Enzo will be OK. RIP little one.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your sad loss of your beloved Mylo 

My thoughts are with you ((((hugs)))) xx

RIP Mylo, run free beautiful boy xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sad for you that you've lost one of your beautiful boys and at such a young age. I can imagine how hard it will be explaining to your girls. I agree with Shosh's advice. Give yourselves - and Enzo - time to grieve and adjust. 
I hope you stay on the forum and let us know how you get on, though I'm sorry you're joining under such difficult circumstances. 

Rest easy at the bridge little Mylo. X


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Totally agree with the advice Shosh has given. It's best not to rush. I'm sorry to hear such sad news. RIP little one xxx


----------



## nickg123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry double post!


----------



## nickg123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks too all for the lovely comments!

It's been a week since Mylo passed and although it's got easier the house does feel odd and we're still pretty sad about it when we stop and think - The kids deal with things a bit better and move on quick but my Wife and I have just found it really gutting. I end up working late most nights and it's that time it hits home most when I realise he's not in his bed, or next to me on the Sofa.

Enzo (touch wood) seems fine, he's been on our bed every night and follows me around in the mornings like always so that's good - i think sadly it makes you realise the bond they had as brothers wasn't as special as we as humans like to imagine, they were happy in each others company but I guess they're pretty self sufficient really as long as they have food and somewhere warm to sleep - Still I'd rather that than find his behaviour had changed loads or that he didn't want to be around us.

We did a nice little goodbye ceremony for the girls to say goodbye to Mylo which was nice:



Even Enzo joined in!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Lovely pics and touching tribute to Mylo. Grieving takes time. Be kind to yourself whilst you adjust. I still have tearful moments for the boy I lost in November 2012. 
Your daughters are super cute and I'm glad you have Enzo. I have a weakness for tuxedo boys! Take care. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a lovely memory for Mylo.

Keep Enzo safe and keep us updated to how he's doing 


RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

What a lovely tribute 

RIP sweet Mylo.


----------

